# I finally did it



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

I have always dreamed of starting a business in the ATV and UTV world. Well I finally did it. I officially opened up ATV-UTVtech Yesterday. 
We are brand new and currently have one product. An ebook on the street legalization of Utv/ Side X Sides titled "Dirt to Pavement". 
Our main product line will be project guides to help people getting started in our sport to set up their machines for their riding needs. I will be setting up other products as well in the upcoming months. 

Our book Dirt to Pavement is also available on Amazon Kindle.

Given my respect for the forum community I will only post this anoucement once. I am not trying to "pimp" my product here but wanted to let those who have encouraged me to do this in the past that I finally did make it happen.

Thanks to all of you.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

congrats man wish you the best.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks. I appreciate the support


----------



## mike parish (Feb 4, 2009)

where abouts in michigan are you?


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2010)

Chase Michigan. We do a lot of riding in the ST Helens area.


----------



## RedneckOfTheWoods (Feb 3, 2010)

Best of luck!:bigok:


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Best of luck to you for chasing your dream!!!!!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Congrats. I love it when people follow their dreams.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks for all the support! Both of our Rangers proudly wear the Mud in My Blood Forum stickers!


----------

